# Best Leadcore reels



## fishtician (Apr 15, 2011)

Whats everyones thoughts on the Best reels for leadcore?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i like to use my convectors line counters, I go by feet out, not colors out.


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

It’s a far cry from the ‘best’, but if you want to get started with lead core, the cabelas DM-45b will give you the capacity to spool up to 12 colors with enough backing to land fish. LC is so large diameter that you’re asking a lot for any linecounter to remain accurate. Just go with the flow and use the colors as a guide. We caught a 23 lb salmon on Lake Ontario with no problem with this set up. The ‘best’ is going to be a saltwater reel or maybe a tekota 800


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

if you don't want line counters penn 330 gti from ebay would make great reels. just be sure and get the ones that still looks almost new. or i'll sell the 2 i have for 100.00 for the pair. they are in great condition. i used them for grouper back in dec and they were great. if you want new line counters go with convector 55 reels.
sherman


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

A lot of guys use segmented lead core when trolling with inline boards. The only problem with this is that doing so requires a lot of reels. Most will have 4 reels for 2, 3, and 5 segments. Then they will have their 12 reels in a reel bag for storage. Leadcore on Erie is usually an early or late season tactic because it is used for suddlity on stickbait like smithwicks.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

For walleye it salmon? Do u want to run full core or segmented?


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

use the Okuma Magda pro 30`s they will hold enough leadcore and very reasonably priced ! Best price is at Northwoods wholesale outlet !


----------



## Crestliner167 (Apr 11, 2009)

Does anyone know if the Shamino 600 lc will hold a full core 10 colors of leadcore. Thanks


----------



## zack blain (Mar 19, 2018)

Crestliner167 said:


> Does anyone know if the Shamino 600 lc will hold a full core 10 colors of leadcore. Thanks


it may without any backing whatsoever, you want a 700 for a 10 color. More than enough room for 10 colors with braid backing. 700 will have a much better retrieval rate than the 600 as well.


----------



## RabidWolf (Sep 23, 2014)

I use Okuma Coldwater. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Huck4200 (Aug 2, 2013)

I second the convectors!


----------

